

The Pending Kodak Patent Auction May Create Weapons Of Business Destruction - mtgx
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120803/04544719927/pending-kodak-patent-auction-may-create-weapons-business-destruction.shtml

======
linuxhansl
The current system is a gold mine for legal firms, I doubt this is going to
change any time soon. The only side guaranteed to win in any patent dispute is
the legal counsel.

Edit: Spelling.

